# Clone Clubs



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello
Just wondering what you all think of clone clubs. They look and feel alot line the real thing. Does anyone have any experience using these knock offs?

Later


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend used to have a copy of the old warbird from callaway.

To be honest, I wasnt impressed but that was a good 10 years ago now, so I would have though production and QC would have improved a great deal.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I've heard both good and bad comments about clone clubs. I saw a list of some of the better makes, but don't remember the website. My take (along with most everyone else's) is that every person reacts differently to each club make. With that being said, it would be a good idea to find a local pro-shop close to home where you can try out different brands and 'feel' how each brand reacts when you impact the ball.


This is a reply to your other post: 
To try and stay under $500.00 - you could look for some 2004 Callaway Big Bertha Irons. The 06's are out now, so you can pick up the 04's for around $430.00 USD. If you can't find any local stores that have them instock, you can look at Callaway Golf Pre-Owned & Outlet <- Fantastic quality secondhand clubs for a fraction of the price of brand new clubs.

Here is a link to some club reviews: Iron Reviews but remember that it's best to look and touch before buying (at least in the world of golf)


----------



## lovegolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> Hello
> Just wondering what you all think of clone clubs. They look and feel alot line the real thing. Does anyone have any experience using these knock offs?
> 
> Later


 I have 1 clone club. My driver is a knock off of R5 taylormade. I love it. I have hit the R5 and it does not hit as well. I believe it is called Q something. I haven't looked at the name in a while. I ordered it online and had an upgraded shaft put on it. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------

